

Toolbar.js - guidefreitas
http://paulkinzett.github.com/toolbar/

======
taf2
Neat - I can see this coming in handy for large tables or lists of data, for
condensed views or when there are too many actions to show inline. Good job.

One thing I notice, on iOS there is a delay or issue where I had to tap three
times to get the bars to appear...

